# How Many PokeFurs & Digifurs Here?



## Quilmeleon (Sep 11, 2012)

I was incredibly inactive nearly first year on here so I curious how many more pokemon & digimon furries are on FA Forums. 

I like meeting _*Nice *_Furrys'to converse with. Only other pokemon furry I met on here is Six. There has to be others.


----------



## Saellyn (Sep 11, 2012)

Methinks this belongs in The Den.

Also: none of the above. I am a meat popsicle.


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 11, 2012)

Saellyn said:


> Methinks this belongs in The Den.
> 
> Also: none of the above. I am a meat popsicle.



How do I move it?


----------



## Saellyn (Sep 11, 2012)

Wait for an admin to do it for you...? I don't think normal users can move their own posts.

I poked a mod about it.


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 11, 2012)

Saellyn said:


> Wait for an admin to do it for you...? I don't think normal users can move their own posts.



I contacted one of the admins. Hope they will help. Thanks


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 11, 2012)

I am a normal fur not based off a fan base.


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 11, 2012)

NerdyMunk said:


> I am a normal fur not based off a fan base.




Hi. I have a non pokemon normal fursona too. Am I conisdered not normal for being a pokemon furry? Just asking so no worries I not get mad at your answer. 

In case you want to see proof here he is http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o379/Yoshi5111/My OC/Dante/Dante-1.png


----------



## Taralack (Sep 11, 2012)

Get out of this forum and go to the den.

And no, you're not a super special snowflake for having a Pokemon murrsona.


----------



## Summercat (Sep 11, 2012)

Jeebus not only am I drunk (and doing amas in #drunkama on irc.furnet.org

I don't know how to move threads anymore


----------



## kaskae (Sep 11, 2012)

Summercat said:


> Jeebus not only am I drunk (and doing amas in #drunkama on irc.furnet.org
> 
> I don't know how to move threads anymore



Somebody is having a good day.


----------



## BRN (Sep 11, 2012)

Toraneko said:


> Get out of this forum and go to the den.
> 
> And no, you're not a super special snowflake for having a Pokemon murrsona.



 Woah, I've never seen you as the hostile type, duder. Simmer down, rage unwarranted, you know?
--

Anyway, I've been pretty much "the Pokemon guy" for a little while. You meet folks who are fans of the show, but Pokemon and Digimon are pretty rare here. ;o;


----------



## Saellyn (Sep 11, 2012)

Summercat said:


> Jeebus not only am I drunk (and doing amas in #drunkama on irc.furnet.org
> 
> I don't know how to move threads anymore



Teehee.

Try this? http://www.hosting.com/support/vbulletin/how-to-move-threads--posts-in-vbulletin


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 11, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> Am I considered not normal for being a pokemon furry?


Fix'd
No you're not. But it is unoriginal that you are basing your fursona off of a template already provided (by the TV series and/or card game). Like I say, _your fursona is your creativity_ and it is sometimes disappointing to me and some others that people don't use their creativity to create a character _of their own from scratch. _â€‹Just a thought.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 11, 2012)

SIX said:


> Woah, I've never seen you as the hostile type, duder. Simmer down, rage unwarranted, you know?



Sorry, I'm reading this forum while dealing with some BSOD problems so my nerves are a little frayed right now.

On topic: Recently I started using my original Digimon in avatars and such. (see: my current sig and avatar)


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 11, 2012)

Summercat said:


> Jeebus not only am I drunk (and doing amas in #drunkama on irc.furnet.org
> 
> I don't know how to move threads anymore



Awwww



Toraneko said:


> Get out of this forum and go to the den.
> 
> And no, you're not a super special snowflake for having a Pokemon murrsona.



I was unaware and asked admins to move it for me. Not used to posting on this site



Toraneko said:


> Sorry, I'm reading this forum while dealing with some BSOD problems so my nerves are a little frayed right now.
> 
> On topic: Recently I started using my original Digimon in avatars and such. (see: my current sig and avatar)



Awesome 



SIX said:


> Woah, I've never seen you as the hostile type, duder. Simmer down, rage unwarranted, you know?
> --
> 
> Anyway, I've been pretty much "the Pokemon guy" for a little while. You meet folks who are fans of the show, but Pokemon and Digimon are pretty rare here. ;o;



*hugs* <3 



NerdyMunk said:


> Fix'd
> No you're not. But it is unoriginal that you are basing your fursona off of a template already provided (by the TV series and/or card game). Like I say, _your fursona is your creativity_ and it is sometimes disappointing to me and some others that people don't use their creativity to create a character _of their own from scratch. _â€‹Just a thought.



Well I hope you clicked my link. I made one outside of the fandom. Sorry I seem disappointing to you but it was my choice. I imagine there are hundreds of foxes out there. After spending a lot of money on Acid I not going to throw him aside. In case you did not click my link please do so


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 11, 2012)

I used to really like digimon, but haven't watched it in years. Don't produce any art of it.

Also, who says fursonas have to be original? What's the point in originality if you're not happy with the image? x3


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 11, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Also, who says fursonas have to be original? What's the point in originality if you're not happy with the image? x3



Good point. I just glad I have a backup for when pokemon sonas are no longer accepted. Funny thing is I wonder if Charem caught this grief?


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 11, 2012)

Summercat said:


> Jeebus not only am I drunk (and doing amas in #drunkama on irc.furnet.org
> 
> I don't know how to move threads anymore



Why are you drunk this early in the day?!


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 11, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Why are you drunk this early in the day?!



Because of timezones?


----------



## Mentova (Sep 11, 2012)

Please stop ruining pokemans for me with your weird porn, pokemon furries ;_;


----------



## Shockey Rai (Sep 11, 2012)

I became a Pokemon sona May 2011, I'm a Raichu.
I recently created a New Non-Pokemon Fursona back in May of this year, My non-pokemon fursona is a Badger.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 11, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> when pokemon sonas are no longer accepted.



*facepalm*


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 11, 2012)

Shockey Rai said:


> I became a Pokemon sona May 2011, I'm a Raichu.
> I recently created a New Non-Pokemon Fursona back in May of this year, My non-pokemon fursona is a Badger.



Raichu was my favourite pokÃ©mon. ^^


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 11, 2012)

Shockey Rai said:


> I became a Pokemon sona May 2011, I'm a Raichu.
> I recently created a New Non-Pokemon Fursona back in May of this year, My non-pokemon fursona is a Badger.



Raichu's are so adorable  



Fallowfox said:


> Raichu was my favourite pokÃ©mon. ^^



He is my favorite electric type ^^



Mentova said:


> Please stop ruining pokemans for me with your weird porn, pokemon furries ;_;



Uhh what? Don't like it do not look at it.



Toraneko said:


> *facepalm*



Sorry but not first time I been called out on this. Probably should have stuck with my dragon from long ago


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 11, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> I like meeting _*Nice *_Furrys'to converse with.



With you and the rest of the current influx of newfags/mainsiters, your standard of "nice" will be only be met by sofurry.


----------



## Saellyn (Sep 11, 2012)

Mentova said:


> Please stop ruining pokemans for me with your weird porn, pokemon furries ;_;


B-but... I like my hyper-cock arcanine gore-n-vore necro-rape... :C


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 11, 2012)

Saellyn said:


> B-but... I like my hyper-cock arcanine gore-n-vore necro-rape... :C



X3?


----------



## kaskae (Sep 11, 2012)

Gibby said:


> With you and the rest of the current influx of newfags/mainsiters, your standard of "nice" will be only be met by sofurry.



It's a massive influx of hugboxers, at least from what I've seen.

I've considered Poke-sona's, but they've always taken the backseat to my newer real-world characters.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 11, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> Uhh what? Don't like it do not look at it.



I hate this defense, but I'm not going to go into it because I don't want the thread going down that path.

Anyways, I don't think there are many people with pokemon characters on the forum, but there are certainly plenty of fans of the games. Also wtf nintendo who thought that making the only way to get lucario in soul silver requiring you to go to the safari zone for 70 days real time was a good idea? I want the bastard ;_;



Saellyn said:


> B-but... I like my hyper-cock arcanine gore-n-vore necro-rape... :C



Where's that .gif of the guy sliding the panel open, screaming, then slamming it shut when you need it?


----------



## Saellyn (Sep 11, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> X3?



Do you really wanna know?


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 11, 2012)

Gibby said:


> With you and the rest of the current influx of newfags/mainsiters, your standard of "nice" will be only be met by sofurry.



For some reason I was about to say 'Ich bin sure it will work out,'. 

*corrects semi-lingual sentence*

I'm sure it'll all be fine.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 11, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> For some reason I was about to say 'Ich bin sure it will work out,'.
> 
> *corrects semi-lingual sentence*
> 
> I'm sure it'll all be fine.



Du sprechen Deutsch nicht so gut :c


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 11, 2012)

Gibby said:


> With you and the rest of the current influx of newfags/mainsiters, your standard of "nice" will be only be met by sofurry.



Take your hate elsewhere. Your not welcome on this thread. I not have time to play with kids who want to troll people


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 11, 2012)

Saellyn said:


> Do you really wanna know?



Yes. I got a good chuckle form reading that. You nearly covered everything


----------



## Saellyn (Sep 11, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> Take your hate elsewhere. Your not welcome on this thread. I not have time to play with *kids who want to troll people*



I'm pretty sure Gibby was serious... and right.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 11, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> Take your hate elsewhere. Your not welcome on this thread. I not have time to play with kids who want to troll people



Don't let comments like that get under your skin. 

On topic: I wonder if digimon pokÃ©mon fans in general contain a higher percentage of furries than the general population. I suspect so.

edit: also you don't have to post twice in a row, you can use the 'edit post' button like I am now. It's easier and means the place doesn't get cluttered up. ^^




Mentova said:


> Du sprechen Deutsch nicht so gut :c



Es tut mir leid. ;^;


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 11, 2012)

Mentova said:


> Where's that .gif of the guy sliding the panel open, screaming, then slamming it shut when you need it?



[yt]IIgyr1_Z_qA&feature=related[/yt]



Quilmeleon said:


> Take your hate elsewhere. Your not welcome on  this thread. I not have time to play with kids who want to troll  people



My point is proven ohmyohmy


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 11, 2012)

Mentova said:


> I hate this defense, but I'm not going to go into it because I don't want the thread going down that path.
> 
> Anyways, I don't think there are many people with pokemon characters on the forum, but there are certainly plenty of fans of the games. Also wtf nintendo who thought that making the only way to get lucario in soul silver requiring you to go to the safari zone for 70 days real time was a good idea? I want the bastard ;_;



Thanks but I tend not to comment on art I not like. I just click away. 

Perhaps that was the programmers way of saying "In your face" to the players lol.


----------



## Saellyn (Sep 11, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> Yes. I got a good chuckle form reading that. You nearly covered everything



Remember that you asked for it when I actually write up a story on it. ;D


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 11, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Don't let comments like that get under your skin.
> 
> On topic: I wonder if digimon pokÃ©mon fans in general contain a higher percentage of furries than the general population. I suspect so.
> 
> edit: also you don't have to post twice in a row, you can use the 'edit post' button like I am now. It's easier and means the place doesn't get cluttered up. ^^



I get emotional as I take being a furry seriously. 

I think they do. But sadly they are mostly kids 21 and below. I only know a select few over 21

I tried replying to multiple at once. Sometimes they not all show up ^^


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 11, 2012)

Saellyn said:


> Remember that you asked for it when I actually write up a story on it. ;D



Good or bad? If bad please do not show it to me. Thank ^^


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 11, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> Well I hope you clicked my link.


I did.


Quilmeleon said:


> Sorry I seem disappointing to you but it was my choice.


When the hell did I say that?
I was just stating some things I have observed in people who have fursonas based off of fan bases.
Hell, I have a lombax fursona (from Ratchet and Clank).
What I am saying is for people to rely on their creativity and not a template. You got into the furry hobby, no? I understand that some people want to make their character stand out, but borrowing from an available template usually doesn't help to stand out. If you start seeing the same of the same thing you'd understand.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 11, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> I get emotional as I take being a furry seriously.



AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAH

Edit: AHUEHUEHUEHUE I-


----------



## Mentova (Sep 11, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> Thanks but I tend not to comment on art I not like. I just click away.
> 
> Perhaps that was the programmers way of saying "In your face" to the players lol.



I'm not talking about comments on FA of art I don't like :V

I don't care. It's dumb annoying grindy shit nintendo y u do dis ;_;



Quilmeleon said:


> Good or bad? If bad please do not show it to me. Thank ^^



Are... are you actually asking him to write and send you a pokemon vore/gore/necrophilia/rape story...


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 11, 2012)

Mentova said:


> I'm not talking about comments on FA of art I don't like :V
> 
> I don't care. It's dumb annoying grindy shit nintendo y u do dis ;_;
> 
> Are... are you actually asking him to write and send you a pokemon vore/gore/necrophilia/rape story...



Then you have me confused. 

I guess because they can is only reason I can think of. Why I never bothered with the sidequest

No I ma not. But if its that bad I do not want to see it is what I am saying


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 11, 2012)

NerdyMunk said:


> I did.



Thanks. You like the look? 



NerdyMunk said:


> When the hell did I say that?
> I was just stating some things I have observed in people who have fursonas based off of fan bases.
> Hell, I have a lombax fursona (from Ratchet and Clank).
> What I am saying is for people to rely on their creativity and not a template. You got into the furry hobby, no? I understand that some people want to make their character stand out, but borrowing from an available template usually doesn't help to stand out. If you start seeing the same of the same thing you'd understand.



No worries. I only take offense from one person on this forum ^^ 

I want to see a pic if you not mind linking me ^^

I have noticed. Which is why I worry about this. I merged my favorite pokemon. I see that same thing like crazy. I spent almost $2,000 on stuff for Acid. Still I made alternatives in case I was trolled away. I understand your point completely.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 11, 2012)

If you use the ctrl+v option it's easier to add multiple quotes into just one post. I find regular copy past glitches on this forum, so I use the keyboard shortcut.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 11, 2012)

Please stop double posting. If nobody else has posted just edit what you wanna say into your post.

...I can't get too mad at you since I did it earlier, but I can merge my posts so HA!  :V


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 11, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> If you use the ctrl+v option it's easier to add multiple quotes into just one post. I find regular copy past glitches on this forum, so I use the keyboard shortcut.



I know of those shortcuts. Problem is I tried doing 5 in one post and it not work. But i figured out the quote codes for the posts to do it manually



Mentova said:


> Please stop double posting. If nobody else has posted just edit what you wanna say into your post.
> 
> ...I can't get too mad at you since I did it earlier, but I can merge my posts so HA!  :V



I think editing shows hiding something. See above answer I found solution to it. Also not see new posts sometimes till its too late ^^;;

How do you merge your posts?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 11, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> I know of those shortcuts. Problem is I tried doing 5 in one post and it not work. But i figured out the quote codes for the posts to do it manually
> 
> I think editing shows hiding something. See above answer I found solution to it. Also not see new posts sometimes till its too late ^^;;



I'm really glad you found this solution and chose to share it with us, you have helped us all out here in FAF

Thanks


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 11, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> I know of those shortcuts. Problem is I tried doing 5 in one post and it not work. But i figured out the quote codes for the posts to do it manually
> 
> 
> 
> I think editing shows hiding something. See above answer I found solution to it. Also not see new posts sometimes till its too late ^^;;




Editing doesn't show hiding anything. I edit loads and I'm not hiding anything, I'm usually adding stuff or correcting spelling. 
If you double post all the time it ends up looking like spam, so it's best not to do it. :]


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 11, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Editing doesn't show hiding anything. I edit loads and I'm not hiding anything, I'm usually adding stuff or correcting spelling.
> If you double post all the time it ends up looking like spam, so it's best not to do it. :]



I will remember that thanks ^^


----------



## Mentova (Sep 11, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> I know of those shortcuts. Problem is I tried doing 5 in one post and it not work. But i figured out the quote codes for the posts to do it manually
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a moderator. :V


----------



## Volt-048 (Sep 11, 2012)

NerdyMunk said:


> What I am saying is for people to rely on their creativity and not a template.


I like to think that if you play with it enough that it is no longer some glorified re-color, then your being creative.

I also want to point out that the argument "I understand that some people want to make their character stand out, but borrowing from an available template usually doesn't help to stand out." lacks any form of punch, because we all know there are shit tons of copy-pasta recolor sonas of real animals, just like there are of pokemon... granted, I've noticed that when it comes to pokefurs, they are MORE likely to just recolor and call it theirs... I guess im not really sure if your calling ALL pokesonas un-creative, or just the copy-pasta recolors.

I like to think mine is pretty original, and I honestly feel more connected with Voltorb than any real animal, for my own personal reasons.

It all comes down to how much effort you put into it, not what inspired you.


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 11, 2012)

Mentova said:


> I'm a moderator. :V



Sweet and lucky X3. So you can move this thread to the Den? I was told it does not belong here



Volt-048 said:


> I like to think that if you play with it enough that it is no longer some glorified re-color, then your being creative.
> 
> I also want to point out that the argument "I understand that some people want to make their character stand out, but borrowing from an available template usually doesn't help to stand out." lacks any form of punch, because we all know there are shit tons of copy-pasta recolor sonas of real animals, just like there are of pokemon... granted, I've noticed that when it comes to pokefurs, they are MORE likely to just recolor and call it theirs... I guess im not really sure if your calling ALL pokesonas un-creative, or just the copy-pasta recolors.
> 
> ...



I agree with you. I took a quilava evolutions and charmeleon evolutions, merged them, added some of my favorite features, then mixed some human components into him such as the hands and feet claws are 5 each like a human toes and fingers. 

I agree I seen recolors of regular animals like ferrets, otters, and foxes. Makes them no less of a furry than anyone else. 

I applaud you sir and love the sunglasses on the Voltorb ^^


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 11, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> Sweet and lucky X3. So you can move this thread to the Den? I was told it does not belong here









You might wanna look at the top of the page.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 11, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> Sweet and lucky X3. So you can move this thread to the Den? I was told it does not belong here^



it's already in the den sir.


----------



## Venu.Shade (Sep 11, 2012)

Gibby said:


> You might wanna look at the top of the page.



nice integration of the theme of the post there Gibby!

on another note though, I don't have a true Poke-sona just yet, I'm working on one. But I do consider myself a Poke Fur to some extent because I adore drawing them.
Hell, when the main site goes back up I'm likely going to spam people with pictures of my semi-realistic Pokemon since I finally got a color scanner that fits my A3 paper.

I also recently held a raffle to get people's regular fursonas turned into Pokemon as well and I'm almost done sketching out all of them XD


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 11, 2012)

Mentova said:


> it's already in the den sir.



Thank you so much ^^. You must have seen my earlier post. Thanks again 



DarknessFlame said:


> nice integration of the theme of the post there Gibby!
> 
> on another note though, I don't have a true Poke-sona just yet, I'm working on one. But I do consider myself a Poke Fur to some extent because I adore drawing them.
> Hell, when the main site goes back up I'm likely going to spam people with pictures of my semi-realistic Pokemon since I finally got a color scanner that fits my A3 paper.
> ...



I spent forever changing Acid up till I finally decided on this design. Best to take your time in my opinion. 

I believe I am watching you on FA. Look forward to seeing them.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 11, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> Thank you so much ^^. You must have seen my earlier post. Thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't move it, someone else must've


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 11, 2012)

Mentova said:


> I didn't move it, someone else must've



I noted Summercat about it. Maybe that silly otter moved it for me  .


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 11, 2012)

I haven't watched those shows since they were new out, and I don't think I've ever seen a Digifur. Alas, no DigiPokÃ©sonas in my collection.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 11, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> d I don't think I've ever seen a Digifur.



Pretty sure dragoneer's character is a digimon or based off one. :V


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 11, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> I haven't watched those shows since they were new out, and I don't think I've ever seen a Digifur. Alas, no DigiPokÃ©sonas in my collection.





Mentova said:


> Pretty sure dragoneer's character is a digimon or based off one. :V



Yup Dragoneer is one. Proof on his profile on FA.


----------



## Venu.Shade (Sep 11, 2012)

Yea. Dragoneer is a DigiFur. And we're you the person with the Charizard flapping it's wings for an icon? If not I didn't notice you watch me XD


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 11, 2012)

DarknessFlame said:


> And we're you the person with the Charizard flapping it's wings for an icon? If not I didn't notice you watch me XD



No thats Dinosaurfeet09. I checked I am not watching you but will be as soon as we are able to watch people again ^^


----------



## Venu.Shade (Sep 11, 2012)

Sweet! Thanks in advance then ;3 and I'm curious. Have you ever thought of designing Acid in Charmander or Charizard form? I bet he'd look pretty badass as a Charizard


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 11, 2012)

DarknessFlame said:


> Sweet! Thanks in advance then ;3 and I'm curious. Have you ever thought of designing Acid in Charmander or Charizard form? I bet he'd look pretty badass as a Charizard



No problem and I have. Got an evolutions 3 part pic in the works so not want ot spoil that but here is their basic designs

Cyndamander
Quilmeleon
Typhzard


----------



## Tf'd Toucan (Sep 11, 2012)

I am kind of a regular furry, but if i want, i could easily be more in the digifurry


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 11, 2012)

playfingers said:


> I am kind of a regular furry, but if i want, i could easily be more in the digifurry



What is your sona if I may ask.


----------



## Shinxtails (Sep 11, 2012)

My is a shinx hybrid for the most part. I always enjoy the idea of making pokemon hybrids for some reason, mixing X along with Y and seeing how it is is kind of cool. I just dislike the whole 'Pokemon flavor of the gen' like Pikachu in gen one, Lugia in gen two, Lucario for gen four, Zorua/Zoroark for gen five and so on. Kind of wish they're different, they look like hard copies of one another.


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 11, 2012)

Shinxtails said:


> My is a shinx hybrid for the most part. I always enjoy the idea of making pokemon hybrids for some reason, mixing X along with Y and seeing how it is is kind of cool. I just dislike the whole 'Pokemon flavor of the gen' like Pikachu in gen one, Lugia in gen two, Lucario for gen four, Zorua/Zoroark for gen five and so on. Kind of wish they're different, they look like hard copies of one another.




Your char is adorable. A Mix of 3rd gen and 1st gen in an awesome combo. Mine is a mix of the first 2 generations.


----------



## RTDragon (Sep 11, 2012)

For me ore like a regular my first one and i still use is a Komodo Dragon but i do have a digimon character.


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 11, 2012)

RTDragon said:


> For me ore like a regular my first one and i still use is a Komodo Dragon but i do have a digimon character.



Komodo Dragons rule. Love them. Whats your digimon character?


----------



## Shinxtails (Sep 11, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> Your char is adorable. A Mix of 3rd gen and 1st gen in an awesome combo. Mine is a mix of the first 2 generations.



It's gen four, but thank you. I just wish those poke-furs players who just have clones of the 'Pokemon flavor of the gen' just stop. I can't tell you how many Eevees, Pikachus, The eeveelution line, the Zoroark(s)/Zorua(s) and so on.


----------



## RTDragon (Sep 11, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> Komodo Dragons rule. Love them. Whats your digimon character?



Well mines is a Demiveemon character. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3864048/ At first i made an ID based off it on DA.


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 11, 2012)

Shinxtails said:


> It's gen four, but thank you. I just wish those poke-furs players who just have clones of the 'Pokemon flavor of the gen' just stop. I can't tell you how many Eevees, Pikachus, The eeveelution line, the Zoroark(s)/Zorua(s) and so on.



Wikipedia says Gen 3. Another Wikipedia fail X3 

Yeah I agree. Most that I know are altered in some way to make then unique. 

Do You have an FA? 



RTDragon said:


> Well mines is a Demiveemon character. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3864048/ At first i made an ID based off it on DA.



Adorable. One of my favorite digimon  . Remind me to watch you when FA goes back to full capacity.


----------



## BRN (Sep 11, 2012)

Eeveelution recolours


----------



## Pocketmew (Sep 11, 2012)

*raises paw* Meeee, I am a pokefur, although I haven't drawn much pokemon art yet since I just joined FA and all >w< My fursona is an anthro Mew :3


----------



## Shinxtails (Sep 11, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> Wikipedia says Gen 3. Another Wikipedia fail X3
> 
> Yeah I agree. Most that I know are altered in some way to make then unique.
> 
> Do You have an FA?



http://www.furaffinity.net/user/yoshi000/


----------



## Aetius (Sep 11, 2012)

Due to pokefurs, i will never ever look at pokemon the same again.


----------



## Pocketmew (Sep 11, 2012)

Aetius said:


> Due to pokefurs, i will never ever look at pokemon the same again.



^^^This is why I don't have much pokemon art up. The porn of pokemon reminds me too much of baby porn .


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 11, 2012)

Pocketmew said:


> *raises paw* Meeee, I am a pokefur, although I  haven't drawn much pokemon art yet since I just joined FA and all  >w< My fursona is an anthro Mew :3



Mew is one of the cutest Legendary pokemon there are. Paws down"




Pocketmew said:


> ^^^This is why I don't have much pokemon art up. The porn of pokemon reminds me too much of baby porn .



Please do not compare art of me or other pokefurs in such a fashion as baby porn. I am over 21 if I want art of Acid in R34 setting then I can get it. 

Also do not bring cub porn idea into this topic please


----------



## Pocketmew (Sep 11, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> Mew is one of the cutest Legendary pokemon there are. Paws down"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wasn't attempting to. I said it only reminded ME of it, not that it is, and not that anyone shouldn't draw it. Chill out, I like pokemon as much as the next person. Porn of it just isn't my cup of tea.


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 11, 2012)

Pocketmew said:


> I wasn't attempting to. I said it only reminded ME of it, not that it is, and not that anyone shouldn't draw it. Chill out, I like pokemon as much as the next person. Porn of it just isn't my cup of tea.



Sorry I misunderstood. Hard to judge sarcasm and seriousness in online text. I used to be shy around porn too till I met Charem X3


----------



## Pocketmew (Sep 11, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> Sorry I misunderstood. Hard to judge sarcasm and seriousness in online text. I used to be shy around porn too till I met Charem X3


That is true. ^^; I have no problem with what other people like. Like..I've even drawn pokemon porn once for a commissioner. I try to think, to each his own. I'm just uncomfortable drawing it in my own art.


----------



## Shinxtails (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey Acid, want to RP on MSN some time? I can send a PM to so we can chat every now and again, if you wish.


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 11, 2012)

Pocketmew said:


> That is true. ^^; I have no problem with what other people like. Like..I've even drawn pokemon porn once for a commissioner. I try to think, to each his own. I'm just uncomfortable drawing it in my own art.



I respect that ^^ 



Shinxtails said:


> Hey Acid, want to RP on MSN some time? I can  send a PM to so we can chat every now and again, if you wish.



I like to get to know someone before I give out my MSN. You have an FA we can note there when FA is back up ^^


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 11, 2012)

Gundam furry.


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 11, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> Gundam furry.



I miss that show  *sadly does not have TV*


----------



## RTDragon (Sep 11, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> Adorable. One of my favorite digimon  . Remind me to watch you when FA goes back to full capacity.



Sure please do i will watch you back besides i need to draw him more.


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 11, 2012)

RTDragon said:


> Sure please do i will watch you back besides i need to draw him more.



I will 
Looks like we might be able to use FA tomorrow or Thursday


----------



## Venu.Shade (Sep 11, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> Gundam furry.



wouldn't being a Gundam fan and being a Furry at the same time make you a Zoid? XD I kid.

and on the topic of the R34 in Pokemon. I know everyone has the right to have their characters in mature settings and everything but I'd rather stay away from PokePorn myself as well. Pokemon is kind of the one thing I LIKE to remember from my childhood and I'd rather not add to the plethora of R34 Pokemon material that there already is that has ruined part of my childhood to a point ;w;

Not that I won't look at it if it's good quality art though and appreciate the quality, I just won't enjoy the content. idefk. im weird on the topic


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 11, 2012)

DarknessFlame said:


> and on the topic of the R34 in Pokemon. I know everyone has the right to have their characters in mature settings and everything but I'd rather stay away from PokePorn myself as well. Pokemon is kind of the one thing I LIKE to remember from my childhood and I'd rather not add to the plethora of R34 Pokemon material that there already is that has ruined part of my childhood to a point ;w;
> 
> Not that I won't look at it if it's good quality art though and appreciate the quality, I just won't enjoy the content. idefk. im weird on the topic



Your not weird on the topic. Its not for everyone. When Pokemon first came to the U.S. (1998 I believe) I was just out of high school and became addicted. By then end of the Johto series I saw the R34 innuendos in some of the episodes X3. Bayleaf and Ash for instance. 

But I respect anyone who wants to steer clear of that art and I will be the last to force it upon anyone. I know that feeling. Had inflation forced on me. *shivers in disgust at that stuff*


----------



## Shinxtails (Sep 11, 2012)

DarknessFlame said:


> wouldn't being a Gundam fan and being a Furry at the same time make you a Zoid? XD I kid.



While on that topic... 
http://nyiaj.deviantart.com/art/Charizard-Zoid-157051423 
http://gscreen2.deviantart.com/art/Luxray-Zoid-118642571 
http://nyiaj.deviantart.com/art/Nidoking-Zoids-187157379
http://nyiaj.deviantart.com/art/Arcanine-Shining-Burst-Mode-176399613


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 11, 2012)

Shinxtails said:


> While on that topic...
> http://nyiaj.deviantart.com/art/Charizard-Zoid-157051423
> http://gscreen2.deviantart.com/art/Luxray-Zoid-118642571
> http://nyiaj.deviantart.com/art/Nidoking-Zoids-187157379
> http://nyiaj.deviantart.com/art/Arcanine-Shining-Burst-Mode-176399613



I hope you saw my response to your question a few posts up. 

And I love that charzard zoid <3
Luxray one looks like a recolored Leiger X3


----------



## Shinxtails (Sep 11, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> I hope you saw my response to your question a few posts up.
> 
> And I love that charzard zoid <3
> Luxray one looks like a recolored Leiger X3



I have, just waiting for the main site to get up and all. 

Also this is a commission I've paid for: http://jester-wolf.deviantart.com/gallery/33500354#/d4eokgr


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 11, 2012)

Shinxtails said:


> I have, just waiting for the main site to get up and all.
> 
> Also this is a commission I've paid for: http://jester-wolf.deviantart.com/gallery/33500354#/d4eokgr



Same. BUIZEL <3 <3


----------



## Venu.Shade (Sep 11, 2012)

ALL THE POKEMON ZOIDS <3<3<3 Dear Lord why did I never think of searching that?!?! *drools at the awesomeness* ...............er....i mean wut.

The Charizard one is fucking epic as hell and the Luxray one is cool too. They probably did use a Liger, probably Blade Liger or Murasame Liger as a template for the design so I'm not surprised it looks like a recolor


----------



## Saellyn (Sep 12, 2012)

Mentova said:


> Are... are you actually asking him to write and send you a pokemon vore/gore/necrophilia/rape story...



Don't forget about the hyper-cock. ;D



Quilmeleon said:


> No I ma not. But if its that bad I do not want to see it is what I am saying



Talk about being a total killjoy...


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 12, 2012)

DarknessFlame said:


> ALL THE POKEMON ZOIDS <3<3<3 Dear Lord why did I never think of searching that?!?! *drools at the awesomeness* ...............er....i mean wut.
> 
> The Charizard one is fucking epic as hell and the Luxray one is cool too. They probably did use a Liger, probably Blade Liger or Murasame Liger as a template for the design so I'm not surprised it looks like a recolor



I agree the zard is badass 




Saellyn said:


> Don't forget about the hyper-cock. ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about being a total killjoy...



Not into Hyper or anything of the sort. See my FA profile to know that.


----------



## Saellyn (Sep 12, 2012)

Quilmeleon said:


> Not into Hyper or anything of the sort. See my FA profile to know that.



You mean you *don't* want to read about Arcanine ripping Pikachu in half and eating the top half while cock-socking the bottom half? Dafuq? Would you prefer it in art form instead?

(Trolololol)


----------



## Aetius (Sep 12, 2012)

Saellyn said:


> You mean you *don't* want to read about Arcanine ripping Pikachu in half and eating the top half while cock-socking the bottom half? Dafuq? Would you prefer it in art form instead?
> 
> (Trolololol)



 I died a little reading that. Sad part is you could possibly find that on fa.


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 12, 2012)

Saellyn said:


> You mean you *don't* want to read about Arcanine ripping Pikachu in half and eating the top half while cock-socking the bottom half? Dafuq? Would you prefer it in art form instead?
> 
> (Trolololol)



Wow. That's a bit hard gore there. I prefer art over stories with exception to a few writers I watch. But that's a bit much. So neither please. You may write and/or draw it but I not want to see it sorry


----------



## Saellyn (Sep 12, 2012)

Aetius said:


> I died a little reading that. Sad part is you could possibly find that on fa.


It wouldn't surprise me at all.



Quilmeleon said:


> Wow. That's a bit hard gore there. I prefer art over stories with exception to a few writers I watch. But that's a bit much. So neither please. You may write and/or draw it but I not want to see it sorry


Killjoy. :C


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 12, 2012)

Aetius said:


> I died a little reading that. Sad part is you could possibly find that on fa.



Now that it's been mentioned someone will busily be typing away to make it so. x3


----------



## Venu.Shade (Sep 12, 2012)

Saellyn said:


> Killjoy. :C



He's only a killjoy to you.
And personally, though I mentioned I would look at R34 Pokemon if it was super high quality art (Like that of PurpleKeckleon or Guardianofire) other than that I'd rather not see or hear about it. Especially since other people in this thread have expressed a dislike of R34 Pokemon stuff.

The only reason I read your comments was so I could keep up on what is going on in this thread so I could reply to it appropriately...although I do regret doing that right now because of the content of your post...


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 12, 2012)

Aetius said:


> I died a little reading that. Sad part is you could possibly find that on fa.



FA is like Disneyworld. It is a magical place where all things possible, except the mascots are too busy having "surprise sex" with the visitors that walk into the gate. Everything touched by a furry becomes infected with a debilitating and horrible STD. :V



Saellyn said:


> You mean you *don't* want to read about Arcanine ripping Pikachu in half and eating the top half while cock-socking the bottom half? Dafuq? Would you prefer it in art form instead?



I could say I've seen worse coming out of the Pokefur subfandom, but I'd be lying.
Although some are hillariously...unexplainable..like Pikachu taking a mystery machine up the ass, or Lucario transforming into a soiled diaper...


----------



## BRN (Sep 12, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> I could say I've seen worse coming out of the Pokefur subfandom, but I'd be lying.
> Although some are hillariously...unexplainable..like Pikachu taking a mystery machine up the ass, or Lucario transforming into a soiled diaper...



They say seeing is believing, but you should READ some of the stories to come out of there.

 Woah. It can border on pretty impressive through to mind-dropping.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 12, 2012)

SIX said:


> They say seeing is believing, but you should READ some of the stories to come out of there.
> 
> Woah. It can border on pretty impressive through to mind-dropping.



Buy me 6 bottles of vodka and I will do a reading of each story...on livestream.
I will take a shot for the usage of words like "cumshot", "rape", "cock", and "rimjob". :V


----------



## Tartii (Sep 12, 2012)

HI GUYS WHATS GOING ON IN THIS THREAD!
Oh...oh its pokemon.

Looks like Im in the right place.
I also smelled Zoid talk....considering I just recently started getting into nostalgia about zoids, and there is lots of 'mon happening in here I think I found a permanent abode.
-plops down-
Mmyes.


----------



## BRN (Sep 12, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Buy me 6 bottles of vodka and I will do a reading of each story...on livestream.
> I will take a shot for the usage of words like "cumshot", "rape", "cock", and "rimjob". :V



You won't get very drunk if you're only looking for those words. Rape, maybe.

Hiya, Tartii! Bad timing, I think, but hey!


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 12, 2012)

Tartii said:


> HI GUYS WHATS GOING ON IN THIS THREAD!
> Oh...oh its pokemon.
> 
> Looks like Im in the right place.
> ...



We're discussing pokemon, digimon, rimjobs and my excessive drinking habits. Wanna join in?



SIX said:


> You won't get very drunk if you're only looking for those words. Rape, maybe.
> 
> Hiya, Tartii! Bad timing, I think, but hey!



I meant to have a longer list, but I didn't want to go off and list all of the dirty words.
Fine then, I'll take a shot for every naughty word and "politically correct" statements referring to naughty words.


----------



## Tartii (Sep 12, 2012)

WELL GREETINGS LIL QUILAVA DOOD.
And lol, I always happen to prance on in at the worst times. Oh well. Just gotta keep truckin.
Let us discuss things of most importance.


----------



## BRN (Sep 12, 2012)

Tartii said:


> WELL GREETINGS LIL QUILAVA DOOD.
> And lol, I always happen to prance on in at the worst times. Oh well. Just gotta keep truckin.
> Let us discuss things of most importance.


hiya fluffy espeon-cougar thing

Typhlosion or Blaziken? :3

ed: oh gosh is it Lapras I am terrible


----------



## Tartii (Sep 12, 2012)

Typhlosion. Freakin duh.
(imnotatallbiasedbecauseihaveatyphlosioncharacternotatall)


----------



## BRN (Sep 12, 2012)

Tartii said:


> Typhlosion. Freakin duh.
> (imnotatallbiasedbecauseihaveatyphlosioncharacternotatall)


yeeesss
(goshmeneithernoway)


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 12, 2012)

Missingno pwns you all. Your pokemanz are now corrupted data. :V


----------



## BRN (Sep 12, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Missingno pwns you all. Your pokemanz are now corrupted data. :V



Joke's on Missingno - I was never data! :3


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 12, 2012)

SIX said:


> Joke's on Missingno - I was never data! :3



Now you are...and now Missingno will turn you into Quilava missingno that will assimilate and turn other pokemon into corrpted forms of data for the infinite empire.

Resistance is futile.


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 12, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Buy me 6 bottles of vodka and I will do a reading of each story...on livestream.
> I will take a shot for the usage of words like "cumshot", "rape", "cock", and "rimjob". :V





SIX said:


> You won't get very drunk if you're only looking for those words. Rape, maybe.
> 
> Hiya, Tartii! Bad timing, I think, but hey!





Ozriel said:


> We're discussing pokemon, digimon, rimjobs and my excessive drinking habits. Wanna join in?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uhhh whats going on here  




SIX said:


> hiya fluffy espeon-cougar thing
> 
> Typhlosion or Blaziken? :3
> 
> ed: oh gosh is it Lapras I am terrible





Tartii said:


> Typhlosion. Freakin duh.
> (imnotatallbiasedbecauseihaveatyphlosioncharacternotatall)





SIX said:


> yeeesss
> (goshmeneithernoway)



X3 You two 




Ozriel said:


> Now you are...and now Missingno will turn you into Quilava missingno that will assimilate and turn other pokemon into corrpted forms of data for the infinite empire.
> 
> Resistance is futile.



The Borg had a Queen. Who is the Queen of this organization?


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 12, 2012)

Used to use a modifed 'zard but was just an alternate to the now gone dragon.

If you want art or stories, commission someone.


----------



## Conker (Sep 12, 2012)

Nothing shits all over nostalgia faster than poorly drawn smut. Thank you furries. 

Go use the the last three generation of Pokemon for your motherfuckery; they look awful. The first two generations don't deserve such a treatment :[


----------



## Tartii (Sep 12, 2012)

LOL I guess I should clear it up. My poke'sona is a Lapras, but I do love my espeon a lot so she's like...secondary? But my main 'sona is a florida panther. xD


----------



## Venu.Shade (Sep 13, 2012)

@Tartii : I love big cats <3 and Lapras is an interesting choice for a PokeSona. 8D

also took the liberty of skimming your gallery, and I must say I like your art style~


----------



## Aetius (Sep 13, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> We're discussing pokemon, digimon, rimjobs and my excessive drinking habits. Wanna join in?


Looks like all is normal in the den.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 14, 2012)

You're pretty lucky...I've been given lots of PMs about having an unoriginal fursona because my Twitter is "Anpumon".


----------



## Sar (Sep 14, 2012)

I like pokemon a lot but I dont have a pokesona.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 14, 2012)

My main sonas aren't either of those. When I want to use Pokemon chars, I go to Hungry Pokemon Forums.

I do like both though. I've had some great RP's with both types.


----------



## Quilmeleon (Sep 14, 2012)

Digitalpotato said:


> You're pretty lucky...I've been given lots of PMs about having an unoriginal fursona because my Twitter is "Anpumon".



I wonder if Charem has dealt with this issue. 



Sarukai said:


> I like pokemon a lot but I dont have a pokesona.



Glad you atleast like pokemon ^^


Xeras'na Bladewing said:


> My main sonas aren't either of those. When I want to use Pokemon chars, I go to Hungry Pokemon Forums.
> 
> I do like both though. I've had some great RP's with both types.



Nice. I made alternatives as well away from pokemon


----------



## OfficerBadger (Sep 15, 2012)

Digitalpotato said:


> You're pretty lucky...I've been given lots of PMs about having an unoriginal fursona because my Twitter is "Anpumon".



Who the fuck would take time out of their day to do that?


----------



## Nymphia (Feb 13, 2013)

Shinxtails said:


> It's gen four, but thank you. I just wish those poke-furs players who just have clones of the 'Pokemon flavor of the gen' just stop. I can't tell you how many Eevees, Pikachus, The eeveelution line, the Zoroark(s)/Zorua(s) and so on.



Oh... heheh... -raises paw-
I suddenly feel so ashamed of myself. I'm sorry that I bonded with an Eeveelution. :'<


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 13, 2013)

Nymphia said:


> Oh... heheh... -raises paw-
> I suddenly feel so ashamed of myself. I'm sorry that I bonded with an Eeveelution. :'<



-raises role play cutlass to your role play throat- please die.


----------



## Symlus (Feb 13, 2013)

Necro. Post. Stahp. 

There haven't been a lot recently, but seriously. If it is older than a month, make a new thread.


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 13, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Necro. Post. Stahp.
> 
> There haven't been a lot recently, but seriously. If it is older than a month, make a new thread.



It was [kind of] on topic. He/she/it was abiding by the rules, so the thread stays, pie head.


----------



## Nymphia (Feb 13, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> -raises role play cutlass to your role play throat- please die.


Oh my gosh, I'm sorry! I didn't mean to! I will! I'll leave, I'm sorry for joining. I'm so sorry!



Lev1athan said:


> Necro. Post. Stahp.
> 
> There haven't been a lot recently, but seriously. If it is older than a month, make a new thread.




I'm so sorry!! I found this thread through a link. I didn't mean to! I'm so sorry! I'm leaving, I promise. I'm sorry. :'<



Toshabi said:


> It was [kind of] on topic. He/she/it was abiding by the rules, so the thread stays, pie head.




I didn't mean to be mostly off topic. I thought that since the topic was about being a pokefur that mentioning myself being one was actually on topic. I'm so sorry. I really am. I didn't mean to be such an awful member. I promise I won't mess up anymore. I'm so sorry. ;n;


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 13, 2013)

Nymphia said:


> Oh my gosh, I'm sorry! I didn't mean to! I will! I'll leave, I'm sorry for joining. I'm so sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Get a grip, Sally Sensitive. You're acting like your miserable corpse crawled its way out of PAFU by how fugging oversensitive you're being.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 13, 2013)

Nymphia said:


> Oh my gosh, I'm sorry! I didn't mean to! I will! I'll leave, I'm sorry for joining. I'm so sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Umm...just take a look at the date. If the thread OP or the last post is before 12/29/2012, don't post.


----------



## Outcast (Feb 15, 2013)

I recall the earlier days when Pokemon was innocent... now if you happen to google any of them, you are going to find that the past's purity is now corrupted by sexual images, and pretty much anything that would essentially shit on the franchise. I mean, I thought Pokemon was targeted at a younger audience...

I personally thank the decidedly lewd furfags for littering the internet with such grotesque images.

As for Digimon, I always enjoyed that show when I was younger (My all-time favorite being the yellow vixen, Renamon, no matter how much of a cliche she might be considered). In my opinion, she was really attractive, for a anthropomorphic fox that is. 


Edit- *Oh shit, sorry, I didn't know this thread was destined to die. I posted this before reading Nymphia's outburst of pathetic proportions... heh, I laughed my ass off at that. *


----------



## BRN (Feb 15, 2013)

Outcast said:


> I recall the earlier days when Pokemon was innocent... now if you happen to google any of them, you are going to find that the past's purity is now corrupted by sexual images, and pretty much anything that would essentially shit on the franchise. I mean, I thought Pokemon was targeted at a younger audience...
> 
> I personally thank the decidedly lewd furfags for littering the internet with such grotesque images.



Awh, jeez, you're welcome. ^^


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm a huge digimon fan but I can't consider myself a digi-fur.


----------



## Growlmon (Feb 17, 2013)

Yep. Digifur.  Haider.


----------



## Espereon (Mar 2, 2014)

Might as well put myself here now. Pokefur. Obviously.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Mar 2, 2014)

Oh hey. I apply to this.


----------



## Jags (Mar 3, 2014)

I have a Sylveon 'sona, so yes. I apply ^^


----------



## Kamek_Sans (Mar 3, 2014)

I had a Poke-sona before my regular fursona. It was a Mew, but I changed it to a Shinx. :3


----------



## Espereon (Mar 3, 2014)

Jags said:


> I have a Sylveon 'sona, so yes. I apply ^^



Thank god for eeveelutions 'round here.


----------



## Aulendra (Mar 4, 2014)

I have a couple of pokesonas. They never get any exposure though, because I'm tired of hearing people who don't know Pokemon species saying "What is that?"


----------



## Nekokami (May 30, 2014)

Yup, I'm a PokeFur! A Zoroark, because illusionary powers open up lots of possibilities...Hehe...


----------



## Kimjoy (Jun 3, 2014)

I love Both, Not sure why most furries don't like them :/


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 3, 2014)

Kimjoy said:


> I love Both, Not sure why most furries don't like them :/


I'm not sure either.


----------



## SolDirix (Jun 3, 2014)

I've had an absol fursona for some time now. However my main fursona is a fox. I've always been a bit of a pokemon fan


----------



## Kimjoy (Jun 3, 2014)

I know right? They say that having a pokemon or digimon fursona doesn't count because someone designed it or something. I can say the same thing about sergals, some guy created them and people are using them so why can't we do the same with pokemon and digimon.


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 4, 2014)

Kimjoy said:


> I know right? They say that having a pokemon or digimon fursona doesn't count because someone designed it or something. I can say the same thing about sergals, some guy created them and people are using them so why can't we do the same with pokemon and digimon.


Yeah! Besides: If they're our fursonas, they're us! And last time I checked, you can't copyright a personality.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jun 4, 2014)

Maybe I should get back to my pokesonas. I still think about them from time to time especially when I'm playing Soul Silver.


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 4, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Maybe I should get back to my pokesonas. I still think about them from time to time especially when I'm playing Soul Silver.


PokÃ©sonas are great!


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jun 4, 2014)

Oh I saw your shadow Zororak on DA. That looks badass!


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 4, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Oh I saw your shadow Zororak on DA. That looks badass!


Thanks! I'm really proud of a Shadow Greninja I haven't uploaded yet...


----------



## Armored Chocobo (Jun 5, 2014)

The answer: Too many.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 5, 2014)

I poke furs but im not a pokefur


----------

